# Season Total



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

let see the total number of waterfowl you got this year and what one you got more of. here mine 

hen mallards-6 
drake mallards-6 
hen pintails-3 
drake pintaisl-1 
hen shovlers-7 
drake shovelers-5 
hen wigeons-10 
drake wigeons-16 
hen redhead-1 
hen gadwall-2 
drake gadwall-2 
hen blue wing teal-4 
drake blue wing teal-1 
hen green wing teal-7 
drake green wing teal-12 
drake ring neck-2 
drake can-1 
canadian goose-1 
swan-1 

total 86 in 9 trips


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

This season was a great season....I stopped hunting in the middle of December Im in retail and Christmas was to much for me but the season before that was great...

2 Mallards 
1 Drake Mallard 
18 Canadians..

Our group shot a great amount and we hope to have another on 2008


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time smoken the ducks you gotta like that ,ducks are great for practice for the Canadians Right??


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully those are for your father in law too.... othewise, unless my math is wrong, we're looking at about 23 birds over the limit. 

9 (trips taken) X 7 (legal limit) = 63 ducks total allowed last I checked..... not 86. 

:lol: I personally shot about 35 ducks this season.... and didn't keep track of a species breakdown. I know where I shot em, when and who I was with so the info for next season is GTG.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> Hopefully those are for your father in law too.... othewise, unless my math is wrong, we're looking at about 23 birds over the limit.
> 9 (trips taken) X 7 (legal limit) = 63 ducks total allowed last I checked..... not 86.


Yep they are. . .


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

126 Ducks, 16 Canadian Geese, and 1 Swan


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Mallards-14
Pintail-2


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Plenty of geese, ducks are just a bonus. Wont tell numbers anymore, too many jealous people get upset.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Wont tell numbers anymore, too many jealous people get upset.


+1


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> neckcollar said:
> 
> 
> > Wont tell numbers anymore, too many jealous people get upset.
> ...


So do you guys think that people are jealous or do you think that people just don't take a man for his word any more. I think that ever one want pics for proof. Not just a killed this many.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > neckcollar said:
> ...


I got pic of all of my hunts. Just some people have to bitch about something when some body puts up there number. I take every one's word. If they got to lie to feel good then that on them.It just nice to see how every one did and see if they better then the year befor.The numbers dont matter to some people and the fine as long they had a great time out there. I like to see how i did from year to year and look back and see what birds we killed most of year to year. Im not going to think im better then somebody that only kills 14 ducks all year and i hope they feel the same if teh kill me then me or any one else. I had some great hunts that we only killed 2 ducks or 1 or non.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

shot a couple of ducks and a few geese. About an average year on my end.... :roll:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I shot a duck once.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the pics, I have the numbers too, but every time I tell them I take too much sh=t for it. I would rather just say that it was better than last year, and hopefully not as good as the year to come.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> I have the pics, I have the numbers too, but every time I tell them I take too much sh=t for it. I would rather just say that it was better than last year, and hopefully not as good as the year to come.


+ 1


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> I have the pics, I have the numbers too, but every time I tell them I take too much sh=t for it. I would rather just say that it was better than last year, and hopefully not as good as the year to come.


Im geting to that point now after this one. I get more **** on this from then I do any where else. I guess im just not liked on here and that ok.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > neckcollar said:
> ...


I don't think guys are jealous.... jealous about what?? That you shot more ducks than somebody else? If that TRULY matters....then you've got bigger issues than whats going on on the forums. I think that if guys post inflated numbers making it sound like its their personal harvest and the numbers they post are over the legal limit, then hell yes, I'm going to say something about it. If they don't like it.... ummm too **** bad. :roll: The only way to keep things halfway decent as far as hunting goes folks is to police our own, because the agency in charge of it obviously has a hard time being everywhere all the time. Sorry if that doesn't stroke you your ego the right way or give you a warm fuzzy but I'd take honesty from a hunter and somebody looking out for the resource over some billy bob ******* who thinks he has to kill every duck on the pond to make everyone else think he's cool. I don't buy into it and I'm not the only one. Do I care if you killed a couple freezers full of ducks (because we all know thats where it sits until you get sick of looking at it and have a jerky party or something)? No.... Does it have anything at all to do with jealousy?? Not at all.... I had spots this year that I could go and kill ducks at will... could have come home with limits every single time if I wanted to stick around long enough, shot better, etc.... but I didn't feel the need to take a limit every time I hit the marsh. Its not jealousy, and in my personal situation, I'm the only one that eats the duck meat so I don't need to kill 100 ducks per year to satisfy my desire to eat duck. I still have two bags of meat in the freezer and honestly, that'll probably keep me in duck up through the middle of summer. If I shot more than I did this year, it would be a WASTE... and I'm sensible enough to realize that. If guys want to shoot a limit every time out, thats cool if thats their thing. For me and others on the forum, its not big of a deal and if you're legal, who honestly cares. You and you alone know what really happened, what you took and whether you were breaking the law. I'm not here to keep people from posting numbers but I have the responsibility and the right (as we all do) to question the ethics of people who post up something thats a violation of game laws and try to pass it off as being ok or something to be proud of. If you don't take that responsibility as a hunter seriously... then why are you even out there hunting?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree that people inflate there actual numbers, And lord knows I have take my fair share of crap on this sight. I have learned that you need to watch what you say because it offends others, but if you post true numbers and they fall within the legal limit, then you shouldn't have to take that kind of crap. The reason people ask for season totals, is they want to see how they did compared to others. The think they dont realize is they might not of hunted as much as these others have. I take my hunting seriously, and because my job is determined by the weather, I can get out more if the weather is bad. So this year I spent alot of time in the field. There for my numbers were way higher than last season. I dont think people are jealous of the numbers, as much as I think they have a little jealousy to how much I get out. I know I would be. I love the outdoors just as much as you or anyone else. I know Im not the the best hunter out there, I dont want to be sponsered, and I sure as hell dont want to be constantly horrassed for the birds I shoot( if its one bird or 200). I dont have to kill limits every time, but Im not going to pass it up if the oppertunity is there either. Take what you feel is necessary, and let everyone else deceide for them self what they feel is right, as long as there in the legal limit. I dont agree with poaching!!! If you make jerkey great, if you give your birds away cool, I dont even care if you feed them to your dog, just dont let them go to waste. I know ''SMOKE" gives his to some of his neighbors, and they love it. We even give some to the farmers whos fields we hunt, to each his own. Nobody said you dont have the right to question, or even give your oppinion, you should. It just shows that you care for the birds and the sport you love so much. There im off my soap box now. Lets see how much crap I get for this.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

23- Gadwall 
19- Shoveler 
14- Mallard 
12- Common Golden eye 
4- Ring Necked Duck 
3- Wigeon 
2- Green Winged Teal 
1- Redhead 
1- Canvasback 
1- Barrow's Golden Eye 
1- Blue Bill 
1- Common Merganzer 
2- Canada Geese 

Total= 84 birds 
I ended with 24 days a field, averaged 1.25 birds an hour and 2.27 shells per bird .

I had a great season because I had a goal to not jump shoot all season long and I only got sucked in once. It wasn't even an intended hunt, rather a trip out to check some ponds for birds, but I bagged two drake mallards along the way. -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Lets see how much crap I get for this.


Shouldn't get any.... you were pretty spot on as far as I'm concerned. Just be legal and don't take more than you can use. The way I read it, thats pretty much the reason for the regs as they are now. 8)


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

wow didn't expect that thanks


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Neckcollar, You had your best season, I would like to know what there is to be jealous about? 10tenner


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

I dont know about you tenner, but what I have gathered from these posts Im jealous of neckcollar, he shot way more birds than I did. Why do you give neck so much crap tenner, cant you just give him the thumbs up or congrates instead of trying to start something


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gooit said:


> I dont know about you tenner, but what I have gathered from these posts Im jealous of neckcollar,


Why.... There's *nothing* to be jealous about. You do the best you can and wind up with your own personal total.... thats all there is to it. I don't know Neckcollar but I'd guess he's a pretty good shot and a good hunter as well. He shot a truckload of geese this year apparently (sorry man, I didn't keep track) but why be jealous of that? If its something he accomplishes with regularity, I'm sure making people jealous is probably the last thing on his mind... I don't get the whole jealous thing and in my opinion, the people that *assume* others are jealous of them because of a number they post are giving themselves WAY too much credit. (thats right, its not just a flying paper number 75, 26 or 37 with a target on it, in case anyone has forgotten that small fact). There ought to be a little more to the hunt than turning your day into a math problem and making sure you have enough ducks on the tailgate or edge of your boat to hopefully convince a bunch of people you don't even know that you're the hottest thing since the punt gun. 8)


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I only went out a few times waterfowling. I think just about every time was with riverrat. I might have made it out to the water a few times without him. But I had some fun hunts. Don't know how many birds I shot, but who cares? I never shot over my limit, and I shoot pretty good. Personaly I would rather be hunting upland birds then sitting in the marsh.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I understand the jealousy issue completely. I am very jealous of those who shot more geese than me. I worked and hunted my tail off this season for geese and just plain couldn't make it happen. I wish I could have and am very jealous of those who had more success than me. I love to hunt and would much rather spend a day out in the field than at my desk. Part of the enjoyment of hunting is getting to pull the trigger and bring home some meat. Anyone who says they don't care about shooting on a hunt better trade in their guns for a camera. Until then I call BS. I hunted as much as I wanted this season, more than a lot of people get to. I am still jealous of those who got out more than me though. Jealousy is a normal emotion that we all experience. Anyone who says they are not jealous of anyone else is lying to themselves and everyone they chastise for being jealous.

It's one thing to be jealous yet happy with what you have, and something entirely different to claim to not be jealous at all.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im jealous of those people that kill geese every time out. I bust my butt every time out for them and I m lucky if i get one. Yes Im happy with what I get to.It would be nice to get more in the boat that for shure.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> It's one thing to be jealous yet happy with what you have, and something entirely different to not be jealous at all.


Here let me fix that for you donttreadonme... since it is entirely possible to not be jealous of fellow hunters and what they take during the year. :roll: I would say the only difference in the two situations you mentioned is the jealousy factor... some folks just don't feel the need to crave what the other guys got, regardless of how hard others try to convince themselves that somebody has to be jealous of them. 8)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

RR so you are telling me that when you go out with your buddy hunting and your having an off shooting day, missing every bird that comes within range, while your hunting partner pillowcases seemingly every bird that flies by, you aren't jelouse of his shooting? Wishing you were shooting a little better?

Or maybe you think you have got the X scouted out and when you go hunt it you realize that the X is 200 yards to one side or the other. All day long you watch as someone is snockering ducks/geese (because they are on the X) while you can't get a bird to work?

Maybe you go out on opening day and get skunked only to look on here Monday morning and see pic. after pic. of guys with birds on a srtinger. No jelousy huh?

And lastly, you go on one of your epic 100 mile hikes out to your honey hole on the GSL and shoot nothing. Upon ariving back at your vehicle you see a guy who walked half the distance and shot 2-3 or a limit of birds. You wouldn't be just a little jelous of that guy? After all that work to come home empty handed?

Maybe it's just me but I would be jelous in every one of those instances. Each and every trip out would have been a good one and memories would be made after all a bad day hunting is better than a good day at work.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats exactly what I'm saying... and I was actually in the first situation with Tumblingwings this year. He even was nice enough to let me shoot his shotgun. All I could do was laugh when I missed everything and he was tagging teal left and right with my pump while I chased the tail feathers off a few as they flew off laughing at me.  Was there any jealousy?? No, I just had an off day.  I do wish I had held up my end of the bargain on the geese I called in, but I was happy he shot well enough that we got some anyway. The total number of birds we personally shot was never an issue....whether I was hunting with Leaky or with Tumblingwings this year. I was just happy we were there and got something.... and it didn't really matter who shot what. Same with the lake hunts.... I had some really cool experiences (thanks in part to Tealboy) both with Leaky and by myself that put the number of birds I shot way down the totem pole as far as hunt priorities go. If somebody had walked half the distance to where I was set up and they shot a mess of birds, they'd be breaking the law (thats kinda part of why I walked so far). :shock: Sorry man, guess jealousy just doesn't play into what I do... and I honestly am at a loss at how to explain that. The numbers themselves aren't the silly thing, nor is keeping track of them. The silly part of all this is expecting people to think you're some sort of super stud because you racked up a big wad of dead ducks/geese/swans or whatever else. *-HELP!-*


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im jealous of those people that kill geese every time out. I bust my butt every time out for them and I m lucky if i get one. Yes Im happy with what I get to.It would be nice to get more in the boat that for shure.





donttreadonme said:


> Maybe it's just me but I would be jelous in every one of those instances. Each and every trip out would have been a good one and memories would be made after all a bad day hunting is better than a good day at work.


I agree that jealousy is something we all go through when we see other post of pics on this forum, or maybe its just the fact that we love to hunt so much that we just wish we could have been out there hunting right along side with them. Success of others makes me want to go out and be successful myself. And I will admit, there was a little bit of bragging on my end, I was happy I shot so well this year, It was way better than the year before. But I also worked hard for the birds we got, well some of them. Some days it was easier than others. But my point is that if you put your time in scouting, calling, and time in the field, anyone can shoot piles of ducks and geese. I learned so much this year in just our scouting trips. Logging in what time the birds hit the field, what time they left, and where they were roosting. We would actually miss a day hunting to go scout fields to make sure we had at least one good shoot. When we only hunted 2-3 guys, and had a good morning, we would leave the decoys in the field, and hurry and go scout other property. Then come back and clean up the decoys. That way we got in two good shoots in a weekend. Im not trying to say I know it all, or that I am better hunter than anyone else, I just enjoy it so much, and I like to share as well as hear about other hunting stories.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I worked and hunted my tail off this season for geese and just plain couldn't make it happen.


If you ever come south you have an open invitation for a goose hunt :wink:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the invite hamernhonkers. I would love to take you up on that.

Neckcollar I agree with you. Just because you are jealous of what another guy can accomplish doesn't mean you aren't happy with what you have. Some guys just won't admit to that. :roll: 

One of my buddies is jealous that I hunted 6 or 7 more days than him, but he is sure happy that he made it out when he did and as often as he did. I am jealous of my buddy RJ-Max4 because he made a trip to Wyoming for honkers, a trip to Idaho and will soon be going to Missouri to hunt snows. I'm stoked on the season I had. I had great success and hunted as many days as I could have. But I would still love to have made those trips with him. Just because I would like to have some of the experiences others have doesn't discount the experiences I have had. 

One thing I will give you RR is that a focus on #'s is a loosing battle. There are always more birds to shoot and if that is someone’s soul purpose for being out, they are missing out on the majority of the hunt. I admit that I love a pat on the back and to hear "good job" when I post up about a successful hunt, but who doesn't. I think most of us here post up because we want to share our great experiences with others. If people give us a "atta boy" then great. 

I know I sure appreciate others posts about successful hunts. Like Neckcollar said it gives me motivation to try and be better. Not because I am competing with that person but I want to be able to hunt as well as them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I know I sure appreciate others posts about successful hunts. Like Neckcollar said it gives me motivation to try and be better. Not because I am competing with that person but I want to be able to hunt as well as them.


+1


----------

